# DI box into Scarlett Focusrite?



## stringmaiden (Jul 20, 2016)

Hey guys, so i've decided to start tracking my bass DI after realizing that recording it thru my pod hd500 doesn't yield the best results.

i have a focusrite 2i2 and i've attempted to track DI guitars before thru it but it seems to not take the guitar signal all that well since it clips at literally zero input gain. 

I've been thinking of purchasing a Radial DI box to plug my bass to and then have the DI box go into the focusrite?

Would this solve my problem and result in quality DI tracking??

Im open to more suggestions/options. Thanks!


----------



## jerm (Jul 20, 2016)

yes this'll solve the problem that many people associate with the 2i2.


----------



## sharedEQ (Jul 20, 2016)

nm


----------



## PhilT (Jul 21, 2016)

I've used a cheap ART DI box with the Scarlett 2i4 and the 18i20 and it always worked quite well. 

Not sure how you're getting so many clipping issues if you're running your signal through a Direct Box. Are you sure you're not using the "through" output instead of "line" ?


----------



## vividox (Jul 21, 2016)

PhilT said:


> I've used a cheap ART DI box with the Scarlett 2i4 and the 18i20 and it always worked quite well.
> 
> Not sure how you're getting so many clipping issues if you're running your signal through a Direct Box. Are you sure you're not using the "through" output instead of "line" ?


Scarlett 2i4 (and 18i20) has a pad, 2i2 doesn't.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 21, 2016)

I have been thinking about grabbing a 2i4. What does that pad feature actually do? Bump up input gain?


----------



## jerm (Jul 21, 2016)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I have been thinking about grabbing a 2i4. What does that pad feature actually do? Bump up input gain?


It's used if your pickups/input is too hot. So if you have high output pickups, you use the PAD to prevent clipping the interface's input.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 21, 2016)

That seems super f'n usefull


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Jul 21, 2016)

I can recommend the 2i4 for what you need , no problems with clipping since it features the pads .But since you have the 2i2 maybe just get a DI box i think its cheaper ? depending on the box though .


----------



## jerm (Jul 21, 2016)

I have a 2i4 and use Super Distortion 7 and Blaze 7's in 2 different guitars and I don't even use the PAD.


----------



## PhilT (Jul 21, 2016)

With EMG 707s directly into the 2i4 I definitely need the pad or the signal will clip with the slightest palm mute.

But then again, never needed the PAD button through any DI I've tested. 

Any DI should get you a balanced signal at mic or line level so in that case you shouldn't need a PAD button in the first place. If you do, something is wrong


----------



## jerm (Jul 21, 2016)

^agreed. with the DI you won't need the PAD on the 2i4. 

But with the 2i2 you might clip, therefore you might need a DI w/ 2i2.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 21, 2016)

Yep just a button on the front. My passive equippe 7 doesn't need it, but my 707 guitar absolutely does. Great little feature.


----------



## stringmaiden (Jul 27, 2016)

PhilT said:


> With EMG 707s directly into the 2i4 I definitely need the pad or the signal will clip with the slightest palm mute.
> 
> But then again, never needed the PAD button through any DI I've tested.
> 
> Any DI should get you a balanced signal at mic or line level so in that case you shouldn't need a PAD button in the first place. If you do, something is wrong



Awesome, this is what i wanted to read haha. I dont have a DI box now i was just plugging my guitar straight into the 2i2 input and it was clipping at like literally zero input gain. 

Definitely gonna invest in a DI box now!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 27, 2016)

For what its worth, I bought a Radial Pro DI box a few days ago and have been running in into my interface. Sounds better. I'd recommend it.


----------



## sharedEQ (Jul 28, 2016)

The quality of the DI is really important!

I have tracked into different interfaces and I found that of the interfaces I have used, only the RME UFX had a really good sounding Di built in. Most cheap interfaces sound one-dimensional, the signal sounds smaller, or it loses presence.


----------



## ComaPrison (Jul 28, 2016)

DI box is sweet because then you can split your signal as well.


----------



## skudmunky (Aug 1, 2016)

ComaPrison said:


> DI box is sweet because then you can split your signal as well.



Why the heck HAVEN'T I been doing this? It makes so much sense!

I have a first gen 2i2 and I rarely run into clipping issues with my guitar or bass but I'm going to have to try using my DI for sure.


----------

